# clam junior ice shanty



## thepikeman (Aug 11, 2009)

hey i am looking to buy a clam junior shanty from my cousin and i want to know if it is a quality shanty or should i go for something else if you can give me some features of this thing and maybe some pics that would be great


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

cant you just look at your cousins?


----------



## Backlasher (Jan 8, 2009)

I had just sold my clam jr. to a employee of mine to up grade to a pull over style shanty. I had my old clam jr. for 12 years and it looked as good as day one.the shanty held up really well and had many miles on it. The only thing that I didn't really like about the jr. was unfolding the unit and putting the support polls together before, pulling the canvas over and securing it to the base. I sold mine for $100.00 I would pay any more than that. 
I hope this helps you in your decission.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Backlasher said:


> I had just sold my clam jr. to a employee of mine to up grade to a pull over style shanty. I had my old clam jr. for 12 years and it looked as good as day one.the shanty held up really well and had many miles on it. The only thing that I didn't really like about the jr. was unfolding the unit and putting the support polls together before, pulling the canvas over and securing it to the base. I sold mine for $100.00 I would pay any more than that.
> I hope this helps you in your decission.


you really have to set it up and see if you and another can fit in it 
unless just for you 
also you might want to get a jet sled and put ski"s on it and put clam on top of it to pull a lot easier .... especially with all the snow we will be getting soon and slush


----------

